# freebs | PU: Aerate | CLOSED



## riummi (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments guys c: i'll see ya'll next time or smt.

*CLOSED*



Spoiler: PU stuf






































Spoiler: process gifs

















​


Spoiler: asdjwefhgihw



Ideas for me-self (subject to change)
Art Shop: planning to open on December 20-January 8
Options: 
Headshot sketch: black and white: 2$
                        Colored: 4$/600 btb

waist sketch: black and white: 7$
                 color: 10$/1000 btb
Thigh-Up Sketch: colored: $15-20/1450 btb lel


----------



## Roxi (Nov 23, 2015)

Maybe my oc?  

http://sta.sh/0mw67hfolps
http://sta.sh/04bdof20ml4
http://sta.sh/01gqgr02ckz5

Thank you for considering!! \(^w^)/


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 23, 2015)

can you please draw me? this is a bigger version of my avatar!


Spoiler: ref


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

maybe can you draw my new adoptable??

<3


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 23, 2015)

Maybe one of my OCs?

[Link!]

Thanks for considering!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 23, 2015)

could you draw her? x

thanks for considering!


----------



## N e s s (Nov 23, 2015)

Ness from earthbound please, I need a new avatar


----------



## riummi (Nov 24, 2015)

Roxi-Riot said:


> Maybe my oc?
> 
> http://sta.sh/0mw67hfolps
> http://sta.sh/04bdof20ml4
> ...



it kinda doesnt look like her but ok xD




-taking a break for tonight- I'll do more tomorrow


----------



## Wewikk (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's mine 

Here is some info about the refs,The first one is my Star Wars character her name is Fo-Fi

Shes a little chubby but not that much.

Her chest size is not flat but she has a nice bust size to go with her shape.

In this picture the pants should sit a little lower do to how the game that she is from has the pants they look different.

the pants are opened on the top and you see some underwear but not too much I have a ref of what that should look like.

I also have her in another outfit to show where the top of the pants should sit

with a skirt she has on.

The hot pants are the underwear.

And the skirt is an example for a placing of the top of the pants.

the belt is kinda studded and has a few different colors in it.

The other ref is an old New leaf ref based on my Star Wars character.



Spoiler: Refs







Belt Loop Ref

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=11483195



Spoiler: Refs


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

riummi said:


> it kinda doesnt look like her but ok xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh! She looks amazing!! Thank you for drawing her! Your art is beautiful \(^w^)/


----------



## aericell (Nov 24, 2015)

would you consider her?  [*x*]

thanks! your art is so cute~~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

omg

girls only

rip


----------



## pandapples (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello,

Ref: x

Thanks for considering!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 24, 2015)

omg your art is amazing ;_;


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 24, 2015)

★

Thanks for considering!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2015)

lmao don't have any ocs but here's me! Thank you for considering, beautiful art : )



Spoiler


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 24, 2015)

This is my mayor, thank you for considering!



Spoiler: ref


----------



## sej (Nov 24, 2015)

Omg your art is beautiful!
Maybe my oc? [x] Tysm!


----------



## Jint (Nov 24, 2015)

consider my kasumi? www
​


----------



## milkyi (Nov 24, 2015)

Consider me?

x


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 24, 2015)

maybe my oc?
c:
thanks for thinking about it!


----------



## boujee (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's my chance


Spoiler: my little gem


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> omg
> 
> girls only
> 
> rip



laughs at u
(jk <3 lol)

cute piece for roxi!! ill just be eyeballing the thread cause your art is so prettyy~


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 24, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1145

Thanks! You're art is so cuute ^.^


----------



## riummi (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> omg
> 
> girls only
> 
> rip



im sorry OTL


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> laughs at u
> (jk <3 lol)
> 
> cute piece for roxi!! ill just be eyeballing the thread cause your art is so prettyy~


*sulks in corner*
*then turns to laugh* ; )



riummi said:


> im sorry OTL



NO no don't be sorry! male magnificence is not everyones strength, i understand. ; D


----------



## mayorzoella (Nov 24, 2015)

if you're still taking requests...



Spoiler







thank you in advance c:


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Nov 24, 2015)

I kinda want to see you draw Shiro from Adekan, but 1. he's a dude (although he's a dude that looks like a lady), 2. there ain't a lotta of clear references of him, and 3. the most popular pics are him in extravagant outfits when his regular attire is a plain kimono kinda thing ahaha

I don't actually expect you to draw him or anything, but lemme post pics of him that I can ogle at rofl.


Spoiler: ShirooOoo~ * ^*



I'm usually not all that jazzed about traps, but he's a pretty badass character


----------



## riummi (Nov 24, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> would you consider her?  [*x*]
> 
> thanks! your art is so cute~~



i hope you like it c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

riummi said:


> i hope you like it c:



omg cuteeeeee


----------



## riummi (Nov 24, 2015)

Roxi-Riot said:


> Ahh! She looks amazing!! Thank you for drawing her! Your art is beautiful \(^w^)/



np ;u; ty~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> omg cuteeeeee



thanks bb


----------



## aericell (Nov 24, 2015)

riummi said:


> i hope you like it c:



Omg super cute, I love it! Tysm c:


----------



## Locket (Nov 24, 2015)

Spoiler



[/spoiler
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






My mayor?


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 24, 2015)

Your art is always so beautiful ahhhh ;u;

Maybe my mayor? [☆] [☆]


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I love it! Can you do one of these refs? I want her to be a girl.... XD Don't worry if you can't XD


Spoiler



x
x


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 25, 2015)

Are you still doing these?


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 25, 2015)

Ahh riummi nice to see you again! I hope school have been ok ^-^ I can already see a bit of a change in your art style!
I just got a new OC last week, and I'd love for you to draw her! (if you want, of course :3) You can take her out of chibi form LOL

https://toyhou.se/217835.ellanica (poncho is optional, ref details on the doodley picture)


----------



## Kiera943 (Nov 25, 2015)

Omg your art is freakin beautiful! Your art style is amazing.
Can you do my mayor? Here is some refs:
[x]
You can change it however you like! Thank you so much!


----------



## cIementine (Nov 25, 2015)

here's my oc ;w;


Spoiler: x


----------



## riummi (Nov 25, 2015)

Archaeopteryx said:


> Are you still doing these?



Yupp


----------



## Sdj4148 (Nov 25, 2015)

Love your art! Ref: x (btw that is a ponytail)


----------



## sej (Nov 25, 2015)

Sej said:


> Omg your art is beautiful!
> Maybe my oc? [x] Tysm!



Re-posting this ^^


----------



## Bunnii (Nov 25, 2015)

Your art is really cute! Thank you for the opportunity <3
http://sta.sh/0rrxhdhgr5g


----------



## riummi (Nov 25, 2015)

Sej said:


> Re-posting this ^^



xD dont worry, im not going in any specific order!


----------



## Hatori (Nov 25, 2015)

hi riummi chan please genderbend my male ocs thank you


Lovely art you have here! ♥


----------



## riummi (Nov 25, 2015)

umeiko said:


> Your art is always so beautiful ahhhh ;u;
> 
> Maybe my mayor? [☆] [☆]



*was making bg transparent lol

sorry its only a head xD






- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> hi riummi chan please genderbend my male ocs thank you
> 
> 
> Lovely art you have here! ♥



i dont mind xD

thankyou


----------



## mintellect (Nov 25, 2015)

Is this still going? I'd love it if you could draw my mayor:






- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> *was making bg transparent lol
> 
> sorry its only a head xD
> 
> ...



That's adorable, I'm really looking forward to seeing what you do with mine


----------



## jiny (Nov 25, 2015)

riummi said:


> *was making bg transparent lol
> 
> sorry its only a head xD
> 
> ...



omg omg cute


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 25, 2015)

o-m-g is this still on going


----------



## milkyi (Nov 25, 2015)

Ignore my old post please, I made a new OC and would prefer (If you consider me) to have her done.
x


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 25, 2015)

riummi said:


> *was making bg transparent lol
> 
> sorry its only a head xD



She looks so cute, I really love how you drew her eyes!! And she looks so sparkly (ﾉ' ヮ ')ﾉ*:・ﾟ  Thank you so much for drawing her, riummi <3 I love it!!


----------



## riummi (Nov 25, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> lmao don't have any ocs but here's me! Thank you for considering, beautiful art : )
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



tried to do this quickly before dinner 
lol sorry it doesnt look like you xD





- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugilite said:


> o-m-g is this still on going



yeaa


----------



## Locket (Nov 25, 2015)

riummi said:


> tried to do this quickly before dinner
> lol sorry it doesnt look like you xD




teach me your skills

These are all to amazing >.<

I wish I could draw, but no one likes my art...


----------



## riummi (Nov 25, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> teach me your skills
> 
> These are all to amazing >.<
> 
> I wish I could draw, but no one likes my art...



thanks!

i could give you advice or smt if you need it 

it takes a long time so...with practice you'll get better

- - - Post Merge - - -



umeiko said:


> She looks so cute, I really love how you drew her eyes!! And she looks so sparkly (ﾉ' ヮ ')ﾉ*:・ﾟ  Thank you so much for drawing her, riummi <3 I love it!!



im glad you like it!


----------



## Locket (Nov 25, 2015)

riummi said:


> thanks!
> 
> i could give you advice or smt if you need it
> 
> it takes a long time so...with practice you'll get better



I would like some advice! I also created a new OC, so if you want to draw her (she'd probably be easier tbh becayse you said girls only, and my mayor has boy hair)


Spoiler:  Joy









Note: She has music note earrings 

Personality:
She is really shy, but friendly. She doesn't like to be around people that much.

Story:
Joy had a rough childhood. Her parents abused her on a daily basis. Her parents divorced, which then meant she was left with her mother. Her dad became a murder, and that led him to be executed. Her mom eventually led to suicide, leaving her nowhere to go. She was put in an orphanage, later adopted by a loving family. She doesn't like talking about her parents or her past, she trys to stay focused in the present, and future.

Colors:
Pink, black, and pale skin


----------



## riummi (Nov 26, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> here's my oc ;w;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: x



OTL tried to practice more full body-ish stuff 
as you can see i kinda failed lol


Spoiler


----------



## Locket (Nov 26, 2015)

riummi said:


> OTL tried to practice more full body-ish stuff
> as you can see i kinda failed lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler



WOAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh


Ok. Can you give me tips on eyes >.<

Whenever I draw eyes they look really bad (esp the coloring)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 26, 2015)

NO FAILURE THERE LOL <3 I think it's cuteness extreme :')


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 26, 2015)

riummi said:


> OTL tried to practice more full body-ish stuff
> as you can see i kinda failed lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler



riummi stop this is so good ;-;


----------



## glow (Nov 26, 2015)

wow, your art is amazing!!  I don't have any oc's or anything but I'd love if you could draw my mayor, if possible? C:



Spoiler: refs


----------



## sej (Nov 26, 2015)

riummi said:


> OTL tried to practice more full body-ish stuff
> as you can see i kinda failed lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omgggggg
That is amazing!!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 26, 2015)

riummi said:


> tried to do this quickly before dinner
> lol sorry it doesnt look like you xD
> 
> 
> ...



It's okay *____* Thank you it looks awesome!! : D <3 (you are a very great artist and it's awesome that you're practicing :3 thank you so much~ and good luck!)


----------



## cIementine (Nov 26, 2015)

thank you so much for the wonderful piece! 
i'm sure many people would love to buy your art, should you consider opening a shop.


----------



## Locket (Nov 26, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> thank you so much for the wonderful piece!
> i'm sure many people would love to buy your art, should you consider opening a shop.



I'm pretty sure riummi already has a shop. She opened this one for practicing a new style.


----------



## riummi (Nov 26, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> It's okay *____* Thank you it looks awesome!! : D <3 (you are a very great artist and it's awesome that you're practicing :3 thank you so much~ and good luck!)



I'm glad you like it ;u; thankyou~



pumpkins said:


> thank you so much for the wonderful piece!
> i'm sure many people would love to buy your art, should you consider opening a shop.



Np! I did have a shop during the summer but closed it due to school and such. Plus, I wanted to get better at drawing xD



Bunny Bento said:


> I'm pretty sure riummi already has a shop. She opened this one for practicing a new style.



Mm yea I closed that other one in the museum shop section. I might open A new one during my Christmas break


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 26, 2015)

Why u hate boys


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 26, 2015)

Are you still doing this? o:
 will you consider drawing my oc? o: 


Spoiler: oc




sleepi sold it to me so dont get suspicious xDD


----------



## riummi (Nov 26, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Why u hate boys



I love em' just can't draw em' OTL


----------



## sej (Nov 26, 2015)

riummi said:


> I'm glad you like it ;u; thankyou~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't need to improve!


----------



## riummi (Nov 26, 2015)

Sej said:


> You don't need to improve!



lol nah i need to improve a lot xD


----------



## sej (Nov 26, 2015)

riummi said:


> lol nah i need to improve a lot xD



Are you joking? xD


----------



## riummi (Nov 26, 2015)

Sej said:


> Are you joking? xD



no o.e


----------



## sunflower (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow, these are so amazing!


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

idk if you'll do this anyways but i have a different oc for you to draw!!



Spoiler:


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi! Maybe consider my OC?  



Spoiler:  Ridiculously. Large Ref Pic







Thanks for considering me! \(^w^)/


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 26, 2015)

Consider my mayor? Please?



Spoiler


----------



## mugii (Nov 26, 2015)

maybe me?
 <x> 
my skin is actually a little tan but ay
thank u for considering!


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 27, 2015)

PastelPrincess said:


> can you please draw me? this is a bigger version of my avatar!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> ...



reposting!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2015)

riummi said:


> no o.e



dont make me feel bad about my own art rip

mine is way worse than yours lol


----------



## mintellect (Nov 27, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> Is this still going? I'd love it if you could draw my mayor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reposting, just in case.


----------



## WynterFrost (Nov 27, 2015)

Woow this is fantastic stuff!


----------



## riummi (Nov 27, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> dont make me feel bad about my own art rip
> 
> mine is way worse than yours lol



lol i dont want to make you feel bad ;u; //pats
but even i have those times u.u chillax

- - - Post Merge - - -



WynterFrost said:


> Woow this is fantastic stuff!



thankyou c:


----------



## Locket (Nov 27, 2015)

riummi said:


> lol i dont want to make you feel bad ;u; //pats
> but even i have those times u.u chillax
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Your art is amazing. Even a sketch is beautiful.


----------



## jambouree (Nov 27, 2015)

if you wanna, could you do my oc?



Spoiler


----------



## himeki (Nov 27, 2015)

Consider my OC?

http://sta.sh/2umqt4o7s5f


----------



## cheezyfries (Nov 27, 2015)

maybe my OC? thanks for considering c: [x]


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> ★
> 
> Thanks for considering!



Reposting this!

And yeah, she's a gril with short hair.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 27, 2015)

Yay consider mine please QuQ (x)


----------



## riummi (Nov 28, 2015)

Yo! sorry i havent been drawing as much these past two days, it's been busy with Thanksgiving and black friday xD

I was wondering as of late: *Would anyone be willing to pay like 1-3$ for some sketches ;u; I'm trying to save up money for a laptop.*

^ Doesnt apply to the freebs im offering now obviously


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

riummi said:


> Yo! sorry i havent been drawing as much these past two days, it's been busy with Thanksgiving and black friday xD
> 
> I was wondering as of late: *Would anyone be willing to pay like 1-3$ for some sketches ;u; I'm trying to save up money for a laptop.*
> 
> ^ Doesnt apply to the freebs im offering now obviously



I would, but I'm underage ;v;


----------



## riummi (Nov 28, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I would, but I'm underage ;v;



Lol I either lied for the PayPal info or they didn't ask xD I actually didn't link it to a credit card or anything


----------



## riummi (Nov 28, 2015)

Sdj4148 said:


> Love your art! Ref: x (btw that is a ponytail)



omg its so hard to draw when my hands are freezing xD hope it looks ok o.e


Spoiler


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 28, 2015)

girls only. meh.


----------



## riummi (Nov 28, 2015)

Aerate said:


> girls only. meh.



If youre ok with them looking like **** then I can try


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

riummi said:


> I was wondering as of late: *Would anyone be willing to pay like 1-3$ for some sketches ;u; I'm trying to save up money for a laptop.*



Yes o: your art is gorgeous, so definitely!


----------



## Peter (Nov 28, 2015)

riummi said:


> I was wondering as of late: *Would anyone be willing to pay like 1-3$ for some sketches ;u; I'm trying to save up money for a laptop.*



100000% yessss if you offered males ofc ;o;


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2015)

riummi said:


> omg its so hard to draw when my hands are freezing xD hope it looks ok o.e
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That is so good ahhhhh!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 28, 2015)

riummi said:


> If youre ok with them looking like **** then I can try



Nah I'm good, I don't really need art. You should work for others who desperately want it instead, thanks for considering though ^^


----------



## Sdj4148 (Nov 28, 2015)

riummi said:


> omg its so hard to draw when my hands are freezing xD hope it looks ok o.e
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love it so so much! Thank you!


----------



## Pearls (Nov 28, 2015)

maybe one of these two? (x) (x)


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

Could you possibly consider my new oc? *[x]*

thank you! c:


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 28, 2015)

Your art is great! Maybe consider her? ~


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 28, 2015)

aah! youre back-ish!
I missed you ;u;
would you consider her? aaah I'm so greedy w/ your art


Spoiler












but can you draw her w/o the vest (white button down tucked into the skirt) 
thanks so much for considering! <3 
(btw I would totally buy the sketches for rlc)


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 28, 2015)

riummi said:


> Yo! sorry i havent been drawing as much these past two days, it's been busy with Thanksgiving and black friday xD
> 
> I was wondering as of late: *Would anyone be willing to pay like 1-3$ for some sketches ;u; I'm trying to save up money for a laptop.*
> 
> ^ Doesnt apply to the freebs im offering now obviously



I would! I love to support my favorite *starving* artists! Do you have a site for commishes?


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

sunflower said:


> Could you possibly consider my new oc? *[x]*
> 
> thank you! c:



decided to do some process shots for this! I kinda forgot to capture more of the shading part OTL
ignore my lazy mistakes ahaha...


Spoiler: process













Spoiler: finished











LOL y would she be happy if its snowing o.e anyways....
NOTE: this actually took me like 3 scratched sketches =u= it was a pain

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> I would! I love to support my favorite *starving* artists! Do you have a site for commishes?



thankyou for everyone's interest!
I _did_ and I will most likely open a new one near christmas time c:


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

^ey just realized I forgot to color the pocket xD

*fixed it. sorta


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

PastelPrincess said:


> can you please draw me? this is a bigger version of my avatar!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> ...



its official. I cant draw based on rl pics OTL
dunno y there are white dots o.e


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 29, 2015)

These are all so amazing omg <3

Stop doubting your abilities you're awesome


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 29, 2015)

riummi said:


> its official. I cant draw based on rl pics OTL
> dunno y there are white dots o.e
> 
> 
> ...



OMG THIS IS SO AMAZING THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## sej (Nov 29, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> These are all so amazing omg <3
> 
> Stop doubting your abilities you're awesome



Exactly what I'm thinking!


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

riummi said:


> decided to do some process shots for this! I kinda forgot to capture more of the shading part OTL
> ignore my lazy mistakes ahaha...
> 
> 
> ...



oh my gosh, this is really beautiful! thank you so much! I love the lighting and shading, the way you did her hair, and the snow c: (well, all of it is pretty darn amazing).

Also, the process shots are incredible! o: again, thank you so much c:


----------



## cIementine (Nov 29, 2015)

I have this oc - x
who has no art and she's pretty lonely in my save files. 
by chance you choose to draw her, i'd love *pastel colours* on her instead of her bright blues and pinks.
I love your art too much - have you considered opening a shop?


----------



## Hatori (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a female OC now!: *[x]*

She's pretty feisty but sweet as well!

Thank you for your consideration!


----------



## CuriousCharli (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you for the opportunity :3

http://s19.postimg.org/r9vc610vn/HNI_0081.jpg


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> These are all so amazing omg <3
> 
> Stop doubting your abilities you're awesome



thankyou so much but i just can't help but do so xD




sunflower said:


> oh my gosh, this is really beautiful! thank you so much! I love the lighting and shading, the way you did her hair, and the snow c: (well, all of it is pretty darn amazing).
> 
> Also, the process shots are incredible! o: again, thank you so much c:



Im glad you like it! i like it too


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 29, 2015)

riummi draw me a yellow rubber duck


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> riummi draw me a yellow rubber duck



i gotchu


----------



## himeki (Nov 29, 2015)

riummi said:


> i gotchu



THATS SO CUTE OMG


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

riummi said:


> i gotchu



so cute omg im dying of cuteness


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> so cute omg im dying of cuteness



nuuu i've seen too many friends die of this so called "cuteness" ;-;

lol


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

hi i bought a new oc yayyayayayya i would love if you would draw her though~~ just ignore my other posts pls

sorry if i bother u

ty ty ty


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> hi i bought a new oc yayyayayayya i would love if you would draw her though~~ just ignore my other posts pls
> 
> sorry if i bother u
> 
> ty ty ty



sorry ;u; im closing this up for now. 


So many cute characters but my arm is tired lol
Thanks for all the interest c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

riummi said:


> sorry ;u; im closing this up for now.
> 
> 
> So many cute characters but my arm is tired lol
> Thanks for all the interest c:


aw okay! but thanks anyways c:


----------

